# sterilizing driftwood



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

My choice for doing this would be to use bleach. That will kill everything. Then about 3 or 4 changes of FW and you'll be all set to go as far as any diseases go. You may need to soak it longer to get it to sink or get the tannins out.

Note bleach may lighten the wood.


----------



## orbitup (Jan 30, 2010)

I just boil the crap out of mine.


----------



## snakeman1989 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've read that you can sterilize driftwood if you have a dishwasher. I used it on one piece of mopani wood. I ran it through twice. Once on sanitize and the second on heavy duty. Basically whichever mode has the hottest water and air temp. 

So far I have had no tannin leeching.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

To bake it:
1) Soak it. Boiling can help it soak up water faster. 
2) Bake at 250*F until dry. 

The water in the wood turns to steam, and the steam kills stuff. 

Then you will have to soak it again so it will sink.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

snakeman1989 said:


> I've read that you can sterilize driftwood if you have a dishwasher. I used it on one piece of mopani wood. I ran it through twice. Once on sanitize and the second on heavy duty. Basically whichever mode has the hottest water and air temp.
> 
> So far I have had no tannin leeching.


That's what I do. Works fantastic!


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ive got a little 9 1/2 foot 2 man fishing boat that would be perfect for gathering wood off the shores of wide rivers or lakes. I just havent taken it out yet to do so.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

see here how to prepare driftwood for an aquarium 
http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-prepare-driftwood-for-aquarium.html


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What makes you think it needs to be "sterilized"? Clean it well. Scrub off the crap and such. I've never had the need for more. I put it in tanks with incredibly sensitive species and you are more likely to kill your fish with the cleaning agent than you would with some potential hitchhiker.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have always tried to boil the smaller pieces of wood I have used,some of which I gathered from river banks .
Not keen on taking a chance of introducing things like fish lice,anchor worms, flukes and or any other critters or pathogens that may be burrowed in to the wood.
For larger pieces,,I soak them for up to a month while changing water in the tub every couple days. I then take pressure washer to it (no soap).


----------

